# SLC



## navygirl723 (24 Mar 2012)

Hey all,

What does WSNBM/ONBP mean?

navygirl723


----------



## 63 Delta (24 Mar 2012)

Back when SLC existed, WSNBM meant we shall not be moved. It was part of a song about leadership. ONBP is just the french version.


----------



## Cui (3 Apr 2012)

We Shall Not Be Moved/On Ne Bouge Pas


----------

